# Going to dream of rain tonight? Will this help?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You might be better of with a tracked bobcat, but not as impressive looking.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.swampbuggiesfl.com

One of these would work better more room for gear.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You'd have to find some snow, it would be a blast


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Friend of mine has a deuce and a half army truck that he uses for a bee truck. Airlocker in the the front axle and two rear axles. Never been stuck lol


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

My daughter just moved up to Anchorage. I emailed her the link!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The last couple of years have not been so bad, but I remember a number of years when I wondered if I was EVER going to be able to pull bees out of almonds due to rain and mud.
Our problem is that we pollinate peaches. Peaches in our area need bees about the same time bees are released from almonds.
A few years back, the peach growers were screaming for bees but it was so muddy, wet and raining in California that they just had to wait.
So just like Honey-For-All, I wondered if it would pencil out for someone to build a floatation forklift that lives in California and offer to boat the hives out to the loading area.
They would not load. They would just float over the mud and stage the bees for loading.
In the really bad years they could work all night and get paid by the hive.
I'm sure you have seen various spray rigs with the massive balloon floatation tires?
There is no amount of mud or water that they cannot traverse easily.

Anyway, just dreaming!
It would be fun to fabricate the machine. 
But I don't live on CA I live in God's country!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Careful what you wish for you might get it....

There was one year there was so much rain in mid Feb we had to put wide tires on a little Dodge ram pickup and hand load all the hives into the orchards around Chico.The guy next to us was using a track bobcat to get his palletized hives in.That worked pretty slick.

But when the levees broke thousands of hives went down the river. What a mess.One guy was out in the flood trying to get his hives to high ground. He was up on top of his forks barely above the rapidly rising water when some farm hands rescued him in a row boat. 

Was a great honey year later on.


----------

